# Natures Variety Prairie to transition from 100% raw?



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

outwest said:


> My new puppy is entirely raw fed by the breeder. She grinds her own and is sending a one week supply for a care package. I will transition him to partial raw and partial kibble and partial canned. I want a dog that is able to tolerate a variety of foods. I have done that with my two others and they never get diarrhea.
> 
> I bought Natures Variety Prairie puppy. The store recommended that for a pup who has been raw fed. What do you think? Is that a kibble you would choose if you wanted to do a half kibble/half raw diet? I want to take it easy on him for a few weeks.
> 
> How much does a mini puppy eat, anyway? I will ask the breeder tomorrow. The bag is tiny. LOL


Why not Nature's Variety Instinct? I would think that would be closer to the breeders raw diet (other than premade raw) since it is grain free. Prairie has grains.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

outwest said:


> My new puppy is entirely raw fed by the breeder. She grinds her own and is sending a one week supply for a care package. I will transition him to partial raw and partial kibble and partial canned. I want a dog that is able to tolerate a variety of foods. I have done that with my two others and they never get diarrhea.
> 
> I bought Natures Variety Prairie puppy. The store recommended that for a pup who has been raw fed. What do you think? Is that a kibble you would choose if you wanted to do a half kibble/half raw diet? I want to take it easy on him for a few weeks.
> 
> How much does a mini puppy eat, anyway? I will ask the breeder tomorrow. The bag is tiny. LOL


Prairie is an alright food. Id just pick any kibble you want - I don't think the type of kibble will make a difference for a previously raw fed pup. . I feed half raw and half kibble and I wouldn't choose Prairie simply because there are a lot of foods I like better. . Id just feed the puppy what you feed your other dogs.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I looked at Natures Variety instinct, but they didn't have a puppy food. But, I could do an all stages. I chose the Prairie because it was holistic (simple ingredients), coated in freezdried raw on the kibbles and had no wheat or corn. They said it works well for raw fed puppies. I am not opposed to good grains, so the oatmeal and brown rice didn't bother me. I would feed him what the others eat, but he is so little and his teeth so small! The Prairie has little kibbles. I'll let you know if he likes it.


----------

